#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Χάρης - Τρωτότητα (Δελτίο Δομικής Τρωτότητας Ν.4014/11)

## Xάρης

Πρόγραμμα "*Τρωτότητα*" σε μορφή Excel '97, για τη συμπλήρωση του δελτίου δομικής τρωτότητας που απαιτείται σύμφωνα με τον Ν.4014/11.
Βασισμένο στο αντίστοιχο δελτίο προσεισμικού ελέγχου του ΟΑΣΠ με μερικές τροποποιήσεις.
Θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

cv02659, eli, kru

----------


## Xάρης

Νέα έκδοση, (Ver. 1.01) που διορθώνει το λάθος στην επιλογή του δήμου και την αυτόματη επιλογή σεισμικής ζώνης.

----------

Γιάννης Γ

----------


## Xάρης

Στην έκδοση 1.04 διορθώθηκε λάθος που εντόπισε ο συνάδελφος Αλέξανδρε.
Εμφανίζονταν κατά την επιλογή του δήμου, μόνο στον νομό *Ιωαννίνων*, λόγω του ότι ο πρώτος δήμος του νομού υπάρχει με το ίδιο όνομα και στον νομό Αττικής.

----------


## maximos75

Είχε ειπωθεί ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το δελτίο δομικής τρωτότητας που ανέπτυξε ο ΟΑΣΠ για την ασφάλεια των δημοσίων κτιρίων αλλά θα βγεί νέο δελτίο τουλάχιστον για τις κατασκευές με χρήση κατοικίας. Το ρωτάω γιατί δεν το έχω συντάξει ακόμα και ψάχνω στο διαδίκτυο για οτιδήποτε νεότερο επί του θέματος.

----------


## Xάρης

Και εγώ το έχω ακούσει αλλά ακόμα δεν είδα να βγαίνει κάποιο πρότυπο.
Γενικώς, μόλις λίγες μέρες πριν λήξει η αρχική προθεσμία της 31 Μαρτίου 2012 και ακόμα δεν γνωρίζουμε ούτε για το δελτίο δομικής τρωτότητας ούτε για τα σχέδια, μορφή, τρόπος υποβολής κ.λπ.

----------


## maximos75

Μα και εγώ φίλε Χάρη για όλα αυτά αναρωτιέμαι. Έχω μαζέψει κατόψεις, στέλεχος, τοπογραφικό , αεροφωτογραφία πλέον δεν χρειάζεται ενώ θέλω να συντάξω το δελτίο δομικής τρωτότητας και τις υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις του πελάτη (έχουμε κανένα πρότυπο στο φόρουμ για αυτές ? δεν έχω δει κάτι στα downloads) οπότε είμαι σε μια διαρκή φάση αναζήτησης εάν έχω ξεχάσει κάτι ή έπρεπε να καταθέσω κάτι νωρίτερα (π.χ σην πολεοδομία) και δεν το έχω κάνει...δε ξέρω εάν με νιώθεις.... :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά και τι να κάνουμε. Περιμένουμε.

Γενικό έντυπο υπεύθυνης δήλωσης σε μορφή doc θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## maximos75

Χάρη προσωπικά δεν έχω πάει σε κάποια πολεοδομία να καταθέσω μέχρι και σήμερα οτιδήποτε. Νομίζω τα πάντα πρέπει να σταλούν ηλεκτρονικά όταν το επιτρέψει το σύστημα όπως είχε άλλωστε ειπωθεί και στην αρχή (βλέπε και τα 5 βήματα της διαδικασίας που είχε βγάλει το ΤΕΕ), δε γνωρίζω εάν έχεις ενημερωθεί και εσύ για κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση (1.05) διορθώθηκε η ασυμφωνία του εντύπου με το αντίστοιχο του ΟΑΣΠ όσον αφορά το πεδίο της Ε' ενότητας "_Μη κανονική διάταξη τοιχοπλήρωσης σε κάτοψη_". Λάθος που εντόπισε ο xar.

Δεν προστέθηκαν όμως τα στοιχεία του ιδιοκτήτη σύμφωνα με την πρότασή του, διότι το δελτίο δομικής τρωτότητας αφορά το κτήριο, ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να αλλάζει ή να είναι πάρα πολλοί σε μια οικοδομή και με τη διεύθυνση του κτηρίου και μόνο ταυτοποιείται σε ποιο αναφερόμαστε.

----------


## Xάρης

Εντελώς νέα έκδοση (Ver 2.00), σύμφωνα με το προσχέδιο της ΤΟΤΕΕ.

Καλύπτονται και οι τρεις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Νέα έκδοση, *2.01*, στην οποία διορθώθηκαν προβλήματα με κλειδωμένα (ανενεργά) κελιά στο ΔΕΔΟΤΑ Κατηγορίας 3, που εντόπισε ο Γιάννης Γ..

----------


## Xάρης

*Ορισμένες Οδηγίες Χρήσης*

Υπάρχουν 3 είδη ΔΕΔΟΤΑ.  Για να μάθετε πότε επιλέγουμε το ένα και πότε τ' άλλο διαβάστε τη σχετική ΤΟΤΕΕ (δεν είναι η οριστική αλλά μόνο σχέδιο!).
Το κάθε είδος ΔΕΔΟΤΑ αναπτύσσεται σε ξεχωριστό φύλλο του excel.

Επίσης, είναι μορφοποιημένο έτοιμο για εκτύπωση με αρίθμηση των σελίδων. Εσείς επιλέγετε μόνο "εκτύπωση" από το μενού.

Τα πεδία στα οποία εισάγουμε δεδομένα είναι με απαλό κίτρινο χρώμα το φόντο και με πράσινα γράμματα το κείμενο που εισάγουμε. Αυτό κατά πάγια πρακτική στα προγράμματά μου για να ξεχωρίζουν τα δεδομένα από τα αποτελέσματα που είναι σε λευκό φόντο και με μπλε χρώμα.

Σε όλα δε τα πεδία που εισάγουμε δεδομένα υπάρχουν σχόλια (βλ. το κόκκινο τριγωνάκι άνω δεξιά στο κελί στο οποίο αναφέρεται το σχόλιο), βοήθεια κατά την εισαγωγή και περιορισμοί στα προς εισαγωγή δεδομένα για να περιοριστούν τα λάθη από απροσεξία και να βοηθηθεί ο μη γνώστης.

Εκτός από τα "κίτρινα" πεδία των δεδομένων, έχουμε να κάνουμε και κάποιες επιλογές από μενού ή από "πλαίσια ελέγχου" (τετραγωνάκια στα οποία κάνουμε τικ ή όχι) και "κουμπιά επιλογής" (βλ. δύο ή περισσότερα κυκλάκια στα οποία πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κάνουμε τικ σ' ένα μόνο απ' αυτά).

Όλα τα κελιά των αποτελεσμάτων είναι προστατευμένα για να μην διαγραφούν κατά λάθος. Όχι όμως μόνο γι αυτό.
Κλειδωμένα είναι και τα φύλλα, όπως και η δομή του προγράμματος για λόγους προστασίας της πνευματικής μου εργασίας.


Στα πεδία 1 και 2 όλων των ΔΕΔΟΤΑ (1, 2 και 3) *γράφουμε* την Περιφερειακή και τη Δημοτική Ενότητα αντίστοιχα, στις οποίες υπάγεται το ακίνητο για το οποίο συμπληρώνουμε το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Δεν επιλέγουμε από κάποια μενού (αυτό θα γίνει σε επόμενη έκδοση), αλλά απλώς αναγράφουμε.

Τα μενού "Νομός:" και "Δήμος:" που υπάρχουν δεξιά του πεδίου 11 που αναφέρεται στη Ζώνη Σεισμικής Επικινδυνότητας κατά ΕΑΚ, έχουν *βοηθητικό* ρόλο!
Σε περίπτωση που δεν γνωρίζουμε την σεισμική ζώνη κατά ΕΑΚ, να μας υποδείξουν τη Ζώνη κάτω από το μενού "Δήμος:"
Στη συνέχεια, συμπληρώνουμε μόνοι μας το σχετικό πεδίο 11 του ΔΕΔΟΤΑ.

Τα μενού "Νομός:" και "Δήμος:" που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, λειτουργούν χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Επιλέγοντας π.χ. τον νομό Πέλλας, υπάρχει μόνο μια επιλογή στο μενού "Δήμος:", αυτή που γράφει "Δήμοι Ν. Πέλλας".
Κι αυτό διότι έτσι αναγράφεται στον σχετικό πίνακα του ΕΑΚ-2000.
Αν όμως επιλέξουμε τον νομό Θεσσαλονίκης, τότε εμφανίζονται οι 45 περίπου Δήμοι του νομού, από τους οποίους πρέπει να επιλέξουμε αυτόν που μας αφορά.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Μετά την επιλογή του νομού, ενδέχεται η μπάρα στο μενού του δήμου να μην είναι στην 1η σειρά αλλά πιο κάτω. Κυλούμε τη μπάρα προς τα πάνω για να εμφανιστεί και η 1η σειρά των διαθέσιμων επιλογών.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα βελτιωμένη έκδοση *2.10*:
διορθώθηκαν κάποια λαθάκια ως προς την παρουσίαση,διορθώθηκαν τα όρια των πληθυσμού του κτηρίου (πεδίο 10),προστέθηκε η αναζήτηση του δήμου μέσω καταβιβαζόμενης λίστας, αφού πρώτα επιλέξουμε την περιφέρεια και την περιφερειακή ενότητα,πλέον εκτυπώνεται και ο πίνακας των δομικών τύπων για τα ΔΕΔΟΤΑ κατηγοριών 2 και 3,προστέθηκαν βασικές οδηγίες χρήσης στην αρχική σελίδα καιπροστέθηκαν σε μορφή σχολίων οι περιπτώσεις που επιλέγουμε τη μια ή την άλλη μορφή του ΔΕΔΟΤΑ (βλ. τον τίτλο του κάθε ΔΕΔΟΤΑ).
Αν εντοπίσετε κάποια λάθη ή επιθυμείτε να προστεθεί κάποια νέα δυνατότητα, στείλτε μου email ή π.μ.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση *2.12*:

διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα με το εμβαδόν της συνολικής δομημένης επιφάνειας (πεδίο 16) στο ΔΕΔΟΤΑ 3, όπου αποδεκτές τιμές ήταν μόνο ακέραιοι αριθμοί. Πλέον μπορείτε να εισάγετε και δεκαδικούς.διορθώθηκε το λάθος στην επιλογή της Δημοτικής Ενότητας. Επιλέγονταν ο Δήμος. Πλέον επιλέγεται η Δημοτική Ενότητα, αφού πρώτα επιλεγούν με τη σειρά: 
Περιφέρεια -> Περιφερειακή Ενότητα -> Δήμος -> Δημοτική Ενότητα
Εκτυπώνονται μόνο η Περιφερειακή Ενότητα και η Δημοτική Ενότητα όπως είναι στο προσχέδιο της ΤΟΤΕΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση *2.13*:

διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα που ανέφερε ο/η giozaha με τη μορφοποίηση ημερομηνίας αντί κειμένου στο πεδίο 5. Όποιος δεν επιθυμεί να κατεβάσει την έκδοση αυτή μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα εισάγοντας τον αριθμό οικοδομικής αδείας με την  απόστροφο μπροστά "*΄*", ώστε να μην μορφοποιείται το κείμενο ως ημερομηνία. Π.χ. '5/1985 αντί σκέτο 5/1985 και έχουμε μορφοποίηση κειμένου.

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση *2.14*:
μεγάλωσαν σε μέγεθος τα πεδία "Πρόσθετες Πληροφορίες" στα ΔΕΔΟΤΑ 2 και 3

----------


## Xάρης

Στη νέα έκδοση *2.15*:
διορθώθηκε το σφάλμα του πεδίου 17 στα ΔΕΔΟΤΑ 2 & 3. Πλέον επιτρέπεται και ποσοστό 100%.

----------


## Selene

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, εξαιρετική δουλειά!

----------


## Xάρης

Να σαι καλά.

----------

